# Skippy's Weekly Adventures: Week 3 Go Fly A Kite!



## FaeryBee

*
Skippy's Weekly Adventures
Week 3
Go Fly A Kite!

Yesterday was bright and sunny, although windy.
All the snow had finally melted and Skippy decided to enjoy the Springtime weather.

​*​


----------



## RobinB

That made me laugh out loud! So cute!


----------



## despoinaki

He is so cute!!! and I love this kite!!!!


----------



## BudgieBudds

Adorable! Gotta love Skippy


----------



## aluz

Aww, that's a nice kite you're flying there, Skippy!


----------



## Jedikeet

The image of Skippy doing anything tickles me pink


----------



## BudgieSweet

Oh that is so sweet!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jedikeet said:



The image of Skippy doing anything tickles me pink

Click to expand...

Thank you, Sir! I picked my kite out all by myself too.  
xoxo 
Skippy*


----------



## Jo Ann

*Slippy*

Skippy you are such a handsome young budgie boy. Thank you for sharing your adventure with your kite. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Jonah

The warrior Viking takes a break to fly his parrot kite....a kite he confiscated on his last plundering of Africa....


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jonah said:



The warrior Viking takes a break to fly his parrot kite....a kite he confiscated on his last plundering of Africa....

Click to expand...

Shhhhhh -- you aren't supposed to tell that part! *


----------



## LynandIndigo

Awww!!! Skippy you are so cute and adorable i love your Kite can Indi have one to play with to.. I love the Spring but it is spose to be getting cooler here but no signs of it yet it is still hot here.. Thanks for sharing Deb. I love it...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Ha Ha, Skippy! You are NOT the favorite -- so there. 
Momma buyed ME a kite too!



(Some little lovebird, not to mention any names, is QUITE jealous of little Skippy! )​*


----------



## Budgiekeet

Deb your flock is amazing .


----------



## keetman

hey skippy, peachy. go fly a kite lol....keetman


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Ha Ha, Skippy! You are NOT the favorite -- so there. 
Momma buyed ME a kite too!



(Some little lovebird, not to mention any names, is QUITE jealous of little Skippy! )​*Oh Peachy you lucky bird.. Indi wants to no can he come and fly a kite with you to..Great photo's Deb...


----------



## AnimalKaperz

An English blue spangle, flying his kite!! So cute!!!! And very clever of you, Deb! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trimath

Skippy, you are one very talented boy.What a beautiful day out you had!


----------



## Budget baby

Wow what lucky birds you are Skippy and Peachy, remember not to go near power lines though won't you? They are so adorable Peachy is such a lovely colour Deb.


----------



## Aisliyna

At least if his kite flies off into a tree, he'll be able to go get it back!

Such a cutie


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Oh, Skippy, you bring new meaning to 'go fly a kite' so cute that Peachy had to get in on the action too. Have fun boys!*


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady

*Adorable! Looks like he had a fun outing. All your snow is gone? I am in total envy! We just got more snow today. I have had it up to heeeere (literally!) with this snow. *


----------



## cs3585

When it's 72 degrees outside my budgies are out every day they love it outside wind doesn't harm them it's the cold temp that does if below 65 degrees.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


NanaLucy129 said:



Oh, Skippy, you bring new meaning to 'go fly a kite' so cute that Peachy had to get in on the action too. Have fun boys!

Click to expand...

Thank you -- we are having lots of fun!
xoxo
Skippy and Peachy



Crazy_Bird_Lady said:



Adorable! Looks like he had a fun outing. All your snow is gone? I am in total envy! We just got more snow today. I have had it up to heeeere (literally!) with this snow. 

Click to expand...

Yep -- all the snow is GONE!! We even have some flowering trees in bloom today. The daffodils and crocus are up and the forsythia is in bloom. I think we may have Springtime after all!! :jumping:*


----------



## kwatson

Too precious


----------

